# 29 Gallon



## northtexas81 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello  I was wondering if I could get some guidance for my first saltwater setup. I have had many freshwater tanks, but I wanted to try my hand at a saltwater setup. I went to my LFS and he showed me how to setup a sump underneath so my husband and I got a 10 gallon tank and divided it into three parts like they did. My main question is about lighting. We have a standard single bulb light in there right now that came with the tank but I wanted to know what dual light setup I should have as well as what kind of bulbs. We want to do a reef with a few fish for this setup. What lighting should we have for the tank and for the sump underneath? 

Also, I would like some tips on the right steps to get the salinity right. I read that you have to mix the salt and distilled or RO water and let it sit for a few days..is that when you cycle or just when you are refilling?

Thank you 

Heather


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

What type of corals were you interested in keeping? This will dictate what type of lighting you need.

sumps do not need light... but a refugium would... which are you going for here?

Buy a refractometer http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9957 to measure salinity in your tank and when mixing water. Preferably saltwater would want to be mixed 24hrs before adding it to the tank... but it must be circulated (and probably heated) with a pump.


----------



## northtexas81 (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the link for the refractometer 

We were looking at a variety of corals but weren't sure what to pick since we are novices at this. What are some good corals to start out with that are colorful and interesting for a beginner?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

mushroom corals would be a great start... not a true coral but a coralimorph

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=597+598+666&pcatid=666

zoas too http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=597+598+714&pcatid=714

kenya tree is always a good choice http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=597+600+652&pcatid=652

this would also be good for a beginner 
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=597+600+2614&pcatid=2614

However all of these corals excluding the mushrooms would need higher lighting... I would suggest a T-5 fixture or at least a power compact.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=16770


----------

